# Help needed on my lean bulk rebound cycle



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

right been cutting for the last 12 weeks on the following cycle

1-10 250mg test e

1-13 80mg var ed

.5mg adex eod

still have another week to go to try and lose another 1-2lbs of fat aswell as to dry out abit more from the test. took these pics last week, please go easy on me as im still holding water and not pumped 

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w158/arnold84_bucket/forum1.jpg

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w158/arnold84_bucket/fourm2.jpg

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w158/arnold84_bucket/forum3.jpg

http://i175.photobucket.com/albums/w158/arnold84_bucket/forum4.jpg

*stats-*

*6' 1"*

*200lbs*

*8/9% bf*

*18" arms*

*47" chest*

been doing 45mins of steady state cardio pre breakfast 5 days a week aswell as 1 session of HIIT for 20mins.

ended up on this following diet

*Meal 1- *1 1/2 packets of oats so simple with skimmed milk

50g whey

*Meal 2- *1 tin of tuna with teaspoon of extra light mayo + onions and peppers

1 oat cake

*Meal 3- *175g of cooked chicken

1 wholemeal pitta bread

onions and pepers and fiberous veg

*Meal 4- *50g of cashews or almounds

*Meal 5- (pre workout) *2 weetabix

50g whey

*Meal 6- (pwo) *50g whey

30g dextrose

*TRAIN*

*Meal 7- (ppwo) *200g of lean steak or 150g of makeral fillets

1/2 packet of tilda brown basmati rice

 mixed fiberous veg

*Meal 8- (pre bed) *50g milk protein

*CALS- 2705*

*PROTEIN- 318g*

*CARBS- 183g*

*FAT- 71g*

(roughly dependng on whether i have steak or makeral in my ppwo)

I plan to do a 8 week lean rebound cycle after this coming week consisting of-

500mg sust pw (with a 1000mg frontload on week 1)

400mg primo pw

eca 2 weeks on 2 weeks off

I plan to do atleast 3 to 4 sessions of pre breakfast cardio for 45mins a week, aswell as weight training 4x per week.

I would like to keep to the same diet above really but include more carbs and maybe abit more healthy fats too aswell as more fruit. where would be the best places to add in the carbs and fats? and how should i add them in? week by week?. would like to hold off adding as much fat as i can, im going to shoot for around 3300-3500 quality cals per day. would like to hear your opinions guys thanks in advance


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

do you really need help mate you look great seem to no what your doing

add carbs and fats small amounts to each meals keep the carbs complex and fats efa and you cant go wrong no harm in adding cheat meals cos your very lean

id up your carbs 50g a day stay at like for a week all the way up to about 450g see how you go then

same with fats work them up slowly till u double them

im no expert though so people feel free to correct me


----------



## arnold84 (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks for the compliments glanza  .

right ive put together a revised diet for the first few weeks of the rebound to see how i get on, no doubt i will have to up cals later on in the rebound but does it look like a step in the right direction?

the changes are in bold

*Meal 1- 2 packets of oats so simple with skimmed milk *

50g whey

*Meal 2- *1 tin of tuna with teaspoon of extra light mayo + onions/peppers

*4 oat cakes*

*50g quark*

*Meal 3- *175g of cooked chicken

1 wholemeal pitta bread

onions and pepers and fiberous veg

*1 apple*

*Meal 4- *50g of cashews or almounds

*1 banana *

*Meal 5- (pre workout) 3 weetabix *

50g whey

*TRAIN*

*Meal 6- (pwo) *50g whey

30g dextrose

*Meal 7- (ppwo) *200g of lean steak or 150g of makeral fillets

1/2 packet of tilda brown basmati rice

mixed fiberous veg

*Meal 8- (pre bed) *50g milk protein

*CALS-3100*

*PROTEIN- 329g*

*CARBS- 267g*

*FATS- 81g*


----------

